# canon pixma p200 resetter



## kraemner15 (Sep 25, 2014)

hello guys ask ko lang po kung may available na pong resetter ang canon p200 printer sa mga meron na po willing po akong bumili kong kailangan..

removed po email ko.. thanks ang advance


EDIT: email removed.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

All support must take place here on the forum. Also, this is an English only forum.


----------

